# Looking at Tennessee to retire



## kwryan (Nov 15, 2019)

Hello all,  

I am reaching out to ask advise from other retirees who have explored Tennessee and surrounding states.  We are looking in Tennessee for the advantages of taxes and all but would also be open to other states like NC, SC. We would like to stay close to family near Atlanta as a nice short trip visit for them but not so far as say,  Arkansas. 

My husband and I recently relocated from Lansing, Michigan to Newnan, GA, which is south of Atlanta to be near family and are renting as we explore.  We have been venturing out to places like Crossville, Tellico, etc., etc. in Tennessee and all are nice.  We are looking for some golf opportunities but that window is pretty small, we would like adult care options near by for the future and would love a home with a view.  

We thought that the Glades of Crossville was a very close fit for our desires but I was frustrated by the lack of a view of the mountains.  A real estate agent explained that the Glades were on a plateau and also the most densely tree covered area in the continental US so you don't even know you are in the mountains.

I repeat myself by saying we are Michiganders and are not familiar with anything south of Ohio so we don't know the mountains. I would like to hear other's experiences in searching for a retirement location.  I can look at a map all day long but since we have pets our outings are limited to 3-4 days at a time and we could be searching for over a year, thus reaching out to you all.

I would appreciate any suggestions of areas to investigate.

Thank you,
Karen


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi.  I am rooted in Ohio and don't travel so don't have any insight into your question, just wanted to say hi and ....


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 16, 2019)

Have you been on this website about moving? http://www.city-data.com/forum/


----------



## kwryan (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks Robert.  I just started looking at forums and this is my first one so I have not seen that one.  I will check it out.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Victor (Nov 16, 2019)

I studied the area around Nashville. Too expensive for me, a sellers market. Nashville is growing in population. It all depends on what you can pay for house or condo. Competitive. You will need to visit there for more than 3 days and so many condos do not permit pets, especially large ones.
Knoxville might be better, Memphis--no. Want a rural area? There it is affordable. So is Arkansas.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 16, 2019)

kwryan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am reaching out to ask advise from other retirees who have explored Tennessee and surrounding states.  We are looking in Tennessee for the advantages of taxes and all but would also be open to other states like NC, SC. We would like to stay close to family near Atlanta as a nice short trip visit for them but not so far as say,  Arkansas.
> 
> ...


I think you are very smart to look around and do a temporary relocate to a few  locations for a period of time and then make a decision, perhaps you can do that in the state of Tennessee which happens to be a very beautiful state where the majority of my family came from a long time ago! 

As a matter of fact 90% of the people who reside in Cleveland Tennessee are related to me LOL! I never lived there but did visit on one occasion to go to a big family reunion church function, the culture is definitely different but such a loving loving bunch of people! That’s something to also keep in mind when you move somewhere what’s the culture like? 

Will you feel comfortable it might take you a while but you might never feel comfortable, And you won’t know until you live there for a period of time,it’s good to reside there for a while and then make a decision to purchase if you love it.


----------



## lukebass (Nov 25, 2019)

Karen,
I have been living in TN for about fifteen years now.  I lived in Fairfield Glade for a few years.  I left FFG for two reasons, poor medical care availability, and the HOA.  
I suggest you take a look at NETN, plenty of golf courses, and a variety of medical care, assisted living, etc.  Travel from NETN to Atlanta would be about an hour.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 25, 2019)

I spent two years  at Seward AFB which was located between Nashville and Murfreesboro. I liked it there. Close enough but not too close to Nashville.


----------



## lukebass (Nov 26, 2019)

There is a major weather difference that starts around Cookeville, Mcminnville, westward.  East of that area the weather is cooler with less humidity.  However, Knoxville is in a valley where they do have hotter more humid summers.
I assume you are a vet.  If so look at the VA hospitals ratings.  Murfreesboro is very low.  Mountain Home in Johnson City is in the top rated group.


----------

